# Best time to buy Trek Madone 4.7



## Classic Bikes (Jun 14, 2010)

Do you know if there is a new 4.7 coming out in 2011? If there is a new one coming out I would want to wait unless there are going to be good deals on the 2010.


----------



## green giant (Feb 28, 2005)

Now - a 2010.

My dealer said that Trek is getting rid of the lifetime warranty on the carbon frames for 2011 as they have 15 year old carbon frames coming back and getting warrantied.

Offered me 25% off on a 2010 5.1 - so... I now own one.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

There's new color schemes for 2011, but that's probably it. You'll get a better deal on a 2010, like green said.


----------

